# Rabbit enclosure is infested with big rats



## Jea (Mar 13, 2021)

So, we knew something was eating the rabbits food this winter, and we started to fill feeders in the morning so the rabbits would eat during the day and there would less attractant at night.
I thought maybe there were some mice possibly getting into their enclosure to still get to the droppings or some food, but yesterday morning I was feeding them and a face popped out of the hole in the ground.  I fed the rabbits and walked away but then after a few minutes I walked back to the area and I saw so many rats coming in and out of the holes in the ground. It looked like there could be a lot of them.  We proceeded to remove the rabbits from the outside enclosure and this morning they are in our breezeway in a extra large dog crate with hay on the bottom.  I'm sure they aren't happy.

How would you handle these rats? Our plan was to remove the rabbits so we stop the daily food source, then maybe destroy the holes all over the enclosure and lay hardware cloth on the ground of the enclosure. (the rabbits live in a 12' x 24' enclosure with hardware cloth on all sides but a dirt floor.)

Do you think the floor of hardware cloth would keep the rats out?


----------



## Grant (Mar 13, 2021)

I’d stuff the holes full of rat poison and move the rabbit enclosure.  But that’s me.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 13, 2021)

Rats can chew through alot of things if they really want in. I seen them go through really thick plastic so I am not sure if they could get through the hard cloth or not i guess it would depend on their determination. I would almost whether a move bunnies if possible or make the floor concrete.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 13, 2021)

Poison the rat colony (many more are in there  than you are seeing ).....and move your rabbits 4 foot off the ground in strong hutchs......the rats have a free food  source and soon will be chomping on your rabbits, I have seen it happen before  and it was ugly


----------



## Jea (Mar 13, 2021)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Poison the rat colony (many more are in there  than you are seeing ).....and move your rabbits 4 foot off the ground in strong hutchs......the rats have a free food  source and soon will be chomping on your rabbits, I have seen it happen before  and it was ugly


yes, that is what I was scared about. we aren't going to put them near that enclosure until we have altered it and the rats are gone. thanks for the reply


----------



## Stephine (Mar 17, 2021)

Please don’t poison the rats - any predator picking up a poisoned rat will get poisoned, too. You can trap them. Going forward, if it was me, I would build a rat proof enclosure for the rabbits. You can still have an outdoor area, just don’t feed them there. Since rabbits should mostly eat hay (or fresh grass and weeds) if they are used to it, and hay is not interesting to rats, it shouldn’t be a problem. The little pellet feed you want to supplement with they can eat at night or early morning, in their rat free space. I would also get a good dog that will go after the rats but not the bunnies. Good luck!!!


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Mar 17, 2021)

@Jea victor rat traps sometimes aren't fast enough for the rats. Vet told me plug all the holes but one and run something from your  vehicle exhaust down the open one to suffocate them. I didn't try it couldn't get the car close enough. I plugged the holes and went with the garden hose. Rat dug out in a different spot with me standing there. Dogs weren't fast enough. So I adjusted the rat trap to make it super touchy. Trap hit it's face but didn't catch it. I found it dead by my back door. Hardware cloth should work but a determined rats a tough and resourceful critter. Luckily I only had the one. You've got a colony it's gonna take patience and thought. Good luck.  No anybody with a ferret? You are going to have kill each of them, just moving the food and they'll be in your house next. I saw it happen.


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 17, 2021)

I would rather take the chance of a poisoned predator than the diseases that the rats carry. We poison the ones I can't catch and I do not lose a seconds sleep over it.     I have had success with live traps for rats.... use a larger size, like for a raccoon... and different companies make them with different size wire so they are pretty tight.... opening only on one end.   Then shoot them in the trap and get rid of them.  Watch out for fleas and such off the rats.... even though we do not have bubonic plague, they carry many other diseases.... and fleas are common...


----------



## Baymule (Mar 18, 2021)

Just One Bite does a great job of wiping out mice and rats. I just wiped out a huge mouse infestation in my feed room. It now smells like dead rotting mouse, but it smells darn good to me. I hate the %(&@$& mice! Go ahead and use the rat poison and keep putting it out until it just sits there. 

I like the car exhaust idea too.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Mar 18, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Just One Bite does a great job of wiping out mice and rats. I just wiped out a huge mouse infestation in my feed room. It now smells like dead rotting mouse, but it smells darn good to me. I hate the %(&@$& mice! Go ahead and use the rat poison and keep putting it out until it just sits there.
> 
> I like the car exhaust idea too.


It's a toss up. Rotten potato or dead mouse, that's two odors you don't forget.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Mar 18, 2021)

farmerjan said:


> I would rather take the chance of a poisoned predator than the diseases that the rats carry. We poison the ones I can't catch and I do not lose a seconds sleep over it.     I have had success with live traps for rats.... use a larger size, like for a raccoon... and different companies make them with different size wire so they are pretty tight.... opening only on one end.   Then shoot them in the trap and get rid of them.  Watch out for fleas and such off the rats.... even though we do not have bubonic plague, they carry many other diseases.... and fleas are common...


Raccoon size live trap is good to have around. Feral cats, possum, squirrels one size fits all. You want to test the  trip plate. Set the trap and tap it with a stick. If it doesn't go off with light pressure you have to file the hook. Sometimes the end where it was cut will have burrs just big enough that it will hold it from tripping and the cat goes in and the cat goes out.


----------



## CLSranch (Mar 18, 2021)

As far as not poisoning because your worried about predators. If they're eating rats they can eat your bunnies. Rats are much fiercer than a rabbit. And I've watched my dogs kill eat mice then I set out poison and they find one dyeing or dead and they just nose it a little, they can tell not to eat it.


----------



## CLSranch (Mar 18, 2021)

Bridger 4 x 4 (#110) Bodygripper- Each-Minnesota Trapline
					

A strong single spring trap used for muskrat, mink, etc.   Jaw spread - 4 1/2 X 4 1/2  The #110, #120, #150, and #155 Bridger Bodygrippers have been revamped with magnum style jaws. These traps are also now equipped with heat treated springs for added strength and extended life.



					www.minntrapprod.com
				



A bigger trap that works like a rat trap. It's called a body gripper will kill the neighbors cat or little dog, so you can NOT use if neighbors are close, or you have barn cats running around. You can put them over the holes or set up around your new set up for them to walk thru while looking for a new point of entry.
 I've caught many a coon with a foot trap not covered just thrown out along the wall of my coop or tractor. They walk in looking for a way in.


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 18, 2021)

Looks like the Connibear type traps we used to use to trap muskrats years ago.


----------



## CLSranch (Mar 18, 2021)

One and the same. A body gripper is often and to some only called Connibear because that's who made it famous. Like when I say skill saw not circular saw.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Mar 18, 2021)

There's a rat poison that works by dehydrating the rat. The chemical in it tells the rat it's not thirsty, so it stops drinking. Then when it dies it does not effect any predators which may eat the body. I believe it's called RatX. Might look into that if the traps aren't effective.

Edit: it is called RatX, available in stores or online


----------



## rachels.haven (Mar 18, 2021)

Just one bite is amazing. I used it to kill giant rats when we lived in the Detroit area. It does it's thing fast, less suffering, then you can clean them up fast too. Mine never made it back to their holes. I had cat sized rats dead in the yard in hours, if that appeals for you. Easy cleanup.
You do need to be very careful with it around pets and children of course.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 18, 2021)

rachels.haven said:


> Just one bite is amazing. I used it to kill giant rats when we lived in the Detroit area. It does it's thing fast, less suffering, then you can clean them up fast too. Mine never made it back to their holes. I had cat sized rats dead in the yard in hours, if that appeals for you. Easy cleanup.
> You do need to be very careful with it around pets and children of course.


What a wonderful rat story! DEAD! DEAD RATS!


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Mar 18, 2021)

Crealcritter said:


> Have you tried that product? Any success? I tried it and discovered it had zero effect. Meaning it didn't work for a hill of beans. At least for me, it didn't work at all.


I bought it, but was already using Tomcat snap traps and then we removed the food source so the rats left. Or were possibly moved with the food source... It was a shipping container I had cages set up in to store my quail. The rats were after the feed. Still haven't tried it but I have it in case we get rats again. 

The Tomcat snap traps work great, but I highly advise they get anchored to something, preferably with a wire instead of string/rope. I have had rats get their leg or tail in the trap, and take off running with the trap. I also had two traps completely disappear, although I think a scavenging possum might have helped. I had the traps anchored (after the previous set disappeared) and heard some drag/banging sounds. Looked outside with the flashlight and a possum is trying to carry off a rat I didn't know got trapped. He scurried off when I went outside and dumped the rat, but came back and got his snack to go. Made the cleanup easy.


----------



## Larsen Poultry Ranch (Mar 18, 2021)

Oh, and if you use the Tomcat snap rat traps, be careful where you put them. They CAN kill a chicken, if one is stupid enough to peck at the sensor plate. Ask me how I know...


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 18, 2021)

Lol my dog duke was that way he would search on command he would kill spiders, Rats, possums and stray cats. He was a great dog and my best friend for a long time.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Mar 19, 2021)

50 years ago (ouch) I had a black and tan terrier looked like maybe was a Toy Manchester. He was a mouse and rat killing machine. Possum got in the garage and Pop shot it out the rafters. It was still moving till the dog got him. Bit him head to toe, flung it in the air couple times bit some more, shook it over and over. Growling, teeth bared. Scary man. Never had seen him act like that. Rats it was always a quick bite and shake. Possum was twice his size. Of all things I named him Bozo. I was little...


----------



## Jea (Mar 20, 2021)

We removed the rabbits and had them in a cage in our breezeway all week, now we have a hutch that we're moving them to, but it's close to our house. Their outdoor enclosure was a lot nicer, but until we know the rat situation is under control we want them enclosed in a more secure spot. 

The rats are now targeting our chickens and we are finding holes leading under the hardware cloth apron that was around the coop, into the run, etc.

I also had the dogs out the other nite and my dog went up to a pile of pallets and I heard loud squeaking coming from there, loud enough that my new puppy jumped and ran back to the house. So we're moving all of those to find the nests.  We did pour RatX down some of the holes. the amazon reviews said it works but takes a week or so to work. We'll see if that works though, I might need to upgrade to one bite.  I worry about poison because of the other animals around but at this point its like their are so many holes everywhere its like they're taking over.

Eventually we are also going to redo the outdoor rabbit enclosure with a metal floor (and then we'll relocate them back when that gets done) but not until it seems like we've got things back under control.


----------



## CLSranch (Mar 20, 2021)

With an infestation like you have, it will take some time to get it under control. Also they can smell feed out like a hound dog or a hog. And if you stop feeding either of those it won't take long for them to find a new meal. Just Rats can fit through a hole the size of a half dollar.
   Any feed anywhere will eventually attract mice/rats and then other pest. I keep the metal live traps out all year and when there is enough mice to see them in the coop or barn I poison everywhere under the coop, in the coop with the little pet proof containers, the garage, the shed etc...


----------



## Jea (Mar 20, 2021)

CLSranch said:


> With an infestation like you have, it will take some time to get it under control. Also they can smell feed out like a hound dog or a hog. And if you stop feeding either of those it won't take long for them to find a new meal. Just Rats can fit through a hole the size of a half dollar.
> Any feed anywhere will eventually attract mice/rats and then other pest. I keep the metal live traps out all year and when there is enough mice to see them in the coop or barn I poison everywhere under the coop, in the coop with the little pet proof containers, the garage, the shed etc...


I wish they'd find their way into the pig yard. Our 3 pigs are all over 200lbs and would root out their holes fast. 

before the snow melted, we would see fox prints and even one day we found skunk prints all around the rabbit area. they would go through the goat yard since one rabbit enclosure side was touching the goat fence. Now I know why we were seeing them there so much this year. it wasn't just rabbit smell attracting them, there were lots of rodents.  We will be taking more action now that they are all over the chicken area because its harder to just remove feed remnants in that area. 

I just ordered some one bite bars to stuff in the holes under the coop.


----------



## Jea (Mar 20, 2021)

Larsen Poultry Ranch said:


> Oh, and if you use the Tomcat snap rat traps, be careful where you put them. They CAN kill a chicken, if one is stupid enough to peck at the sensor plate. Ask me how I know...


My chickens are so spooked by everything that it would probably take a long time, but eventually one would peck it. The slightest change in the chicken area and the rooster keeps them in the coop all day, so introducing a visible rat trap would freak him out.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 20, 2021)

Just One Bite is awesome! Parfume de Phew of Rotting Rat can get to be one of your favorite aromas. LOL LOL


----------



## Blue Sky (Mar 20, 2021)

Rodents are attracted to poop too. I’m struggling with house mice and a medium sized field or harvester mouse that is too big for the victor snap traps but too small to get snapped in a rat trap. I’d love to have a couple of cats but my LGDs hate them after routing a colony of feral cats when we moved in. I’m trying the rat x. I’ll let you know how it works.


----------



## CLSranch (Mar 23, 2021)

Jea said:


> I wish they'd find their way into the pig yard. Our 3 pigs are all over 200lbs and would root out their holes fast.


I think they know the pigs would eat them.


----------



## Jea (Mar 27, 2021)

So, we started with ratX over a week ago but we're still seeing them, even in the daytime and no smell of dead rats. We started to get freaked out that their next stop will be the house, so we switched to one-bite a couple of days ago.  When the chickens are all closed up in the coop, we put out a plastic tray of the bars all broken apart like cookies in the chicken run.  The tray is empty when we check an hour later. We do the same in the old rabbit enclosure (since the rabbits are now moved to a small hutch) and same thing is happening over there. tray of one-bite cookies goes really fast. We are doing it daily until we stop seeing the depletion because we just dont know how big these rat colonies are and I'm now seeing fresh holes in the goat area, so they seem to be spreading out everywhere.  Hopefully this works fast.


----------



## CLSranch (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## CLSranch (Mar 27, 2021)

You can do these on a bigger scale, larger bucket for rats. Although the 5 gal bucket will catch some rats.


----------



## Grizzlyhackle (Mar 27, 2021)

If you can reach the holes with a garden hose I'd try flushing some out and drown some babies while your at it. Snap traps, bucket traps, body gripper, bait and shoot,anything that might work. I wouldn't rely on the poison alone. They learn to quick.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 27, 2021)

I ran out of just one bite and got Tom Cat pellets in a little bag. Mice haven't touched it and I am seeing mice again. I need more just one bite!


----------



## Blue Sky (Apr 23, 2021)

I tried Rat X and it appears to work on house mice, rats and voles. Voles are my biggest problem.


----------



## abraeri (Apr 26, 2021)

I don't know if cats were ruled out for some other reason but I'll put it in a good word for them for keeping the numbers down once you've got the main infestation is down. (I don't think they'd be as effective to get rid of a big population like you seem to have). We had two we adopted earlier that live closer to the house and one is a pretty prolific hunter. Once summer roles around we usually see her almost everyday with a rat/mouse in her mouth. We also had two kittens show up on our property and we put them to work in the barn. I don't think they've actually caught anything yet but we never saw rats again after one of the kittens dropped on one from above. The rats seem to not want to stick around where there are predators (even though the kittens at that age were still too small to hunt a rat)


----------



## Stephine (Apr 28, 2021)

Trouble is a) you might take out more than one predator and b) a single predator eats more mice and rats than you can possibly catch yourself. After the predator dies, the varmint population will recover quickly, but the hole the lost predator  left in the system will take longer to refill. In the medium time frame that’ll make your problem worse. I have had no trouble catching rats and mice with this one, the UCatch tunneled rat trap: https://www.amazon.com/UCatch-Tunne...ocphy=9032361&hvtargid=pla-437817995753&psc=1
Works like a charm and helped me clean out my barn while we had no cats around. We have barn owls who keep the vole and gopher populations down in the fields and I would never want to take a chance on accidentally poisoning them - or our farm dog for that matter.   





farmerjan said:


> I would rather take the chance of a poisoned predator than the diseases that the rats carry. We poison the ones I can't catch and I do not lose a seconds sleep over it.     I have had success with live traps for rats.... use a larger size, like for a raccoon... and different companies make them with different size wire so they are pretty tight.... opening only on one end.   Then shoot them in the trap and get rid of them.  Watch out for fleas and such off the rats.... even though we do not have bubonic plague, they carry many other diseases.... and fleas are common...


----------

